# Police caution for common assault



## Octet (Jun 10, 2015)

I got a police caution for common assault in August 2009. I have since read that this gets wiped off your record after six years. If I do an enhanced DBS check for a job after that six year period, so from September 2015 onwards, will it show up on the record or not? I have heard conflicting views on the matter and am looking for some clarity.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2015)

why not ask a lawyer rather than a load of randoms you don't know?


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 10, 2015)

because its cheaper, and some one might have been in the same situation?


----------



## Octet (Jun 10, 2015)

Yes because it's cheaer and someone might have been in the same situation.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 10, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> because its cheaper, and some one might have been in the same situation?



Quite. Almost anything that anybody asks on Urban, ever, would ideally be referred to a professional.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> because its cheaper, and some one might have been in the same situation?


and have you?


----------



## mr steev (Jun 10, 2015)

I don't think it will show



> Enhanced DBS checks –which convictions and cautions can be disclosed?
> 
> Most spent convictions and cautions are disclosed on enhanced DBScertificates. However, some old and minor convictions and cautions are filtered so that they are not automatically included. This means that the disclosure of certain convictions and cautions will not be required once a certain period has passed. These periods are as follows:-
> 
> ...



https://www.liberty-human-rights.org.uk/sites/default/files/(3) Enhanced DBS checks1.pdf


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2015)

a quick google revealed this little gem


----------



## Grace Johnson (Jun 10, 2015)

Some useful links 

http://www.nacro.org.uk/data/files/practical-guidance-on-dbs-filtering-1032.pdf

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...ever-be-filtered-from-a-criminal-record-check

Some offences will never be filtered so will still appear. Assualt will be filtered off as long as it wasn't against someone under the age of 18 so looks like you will be ok.

It is always worth doing a check on yourself just to be sure though;my checks seem to come back differently everytime even when courts do them. :S


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 10, 2015)

the enhanced DBS show everything spent or unspent if i recall correctly


----------



## Octet (Jun 10, 2015)

This is what's confusing me. A lot of trustworthy sources seem to say that it will be filtered off becase it isn't in the list of things that won't get filtered. On the other hand, some people say that everything gets shown on an enhanced DBS. Which is the true situation I wonder?


----------



## cesare (Jun 10, 2015)

Here is NACRO's practical advice on filtering: http://www.nacro.org.uk/data/files/practical-guidance-on-dbs-filtering-1032.pdf

And you'll also need the DBS list of specified offences to see if your type of caution is on that list: https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...ever-be-filtered-from-a-criminal-record-check


----------



## Belushi (Jun 10, 2015)

I have enhanced DBS check for my work every three years; a couple of cautions I got for fighting as a teen never show up - my understanding is that the Police take a view whether it's relevant or not.


----------



## Grace Johnson (Jun 10, 2015)

Octet said:


> This is what's confusing me. A lot of trustworthy sources seem to say that it will be filtered off becase it isn't in the list of things that won't get filtered. On the other hand, some people say that everything gets shown on an enhanced DBS. Which is the true situation I wonder?



It used to be that everything got shown under an enhanced check. Recent changes mean that now filters are applied that remove minor charges that aren't relevent after a certain period of time. 

Anything that is not on this list will be removed.

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...ever-be-filtered-from-a-criminal-record-check


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 10, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> why not ask a lawyer rather than a load of randoms you don't know?



Do you know a lawyer? I don't


----------



## Octet (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks, so it sounds like it will be wiped off the record from September 2015 onwards although I will believe it when I see it in black and white on the sheet of paper in question!


----------



## cesare (Jun 10, 2015)

Octet said:


> Thanks, so it sounds like it will be wiped off the record from September 2015 onwards although I will believe it when I see it in black and white on the sheet of paper in question!


You could find out for yourself by subscribing to the DBS update service: https://www.gov.uk/dbs-update-service


----------



## Octet (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks, I will do that.


----------



## Octet (Jun 10, 2015)

Grace Johnson said:


> It used to be that everything got shown under an enhanced check. Recent changes mean that now filters are applied that remove minor charges that aren't relevent after a certain period of time.
> 
> Anything that is not on this list will be removed.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...ever-be-filtered-from-a-criminal-record-check


 
That is a long, long old list!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 10, 2015)

Ax^ said:


> the enhanced DBS show everything spent or unspent if i recall correctly



No that's not true. It doesn't show filtered cautions.  Good to know when you're asked to declare on application forms.  Most application forms still don't reflect the filtering rules, and technically the recruiter's are asking an illegal question if they do ask you to declare all cautions spent and unspent.


----------



## Octet (Jun 10, 2015)

So it isn't wrong in any way not to declare anything on an application form once it's been filtered?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 10, 2015)

That is correct.

"Enhanced DBS checks – which convictions and cautions can be disclosed? Most spent convictions and cautions are disclosed on enhanced DBS certificates. However, some old and minor convictions and cautions are filtered so that they are not automatically included. This means that the disclosure of certain convictions and cautions will not be required once a certain period has passed."

https://www.liberty-human-rights.org.uk/sites/default/files/(3) Enhanced DBS checks1.pdf


----------



## Grace Johnson (Jun 10, 2015)

Octet said:


> So it isn't wrong in any way not to declare anything on an application form once it's been filtered?



No not at all. They might still ask you, they are not meant to, think it is illegal to ask actually. But do not feel like you have to answer, you do not have to declare anything that will be filtered.


----------



## Aimzy Lou (Jun 11, 2015)

Even if it does show up, depending on what the job is, it shouldn't have any impact on whether or not you get a job!

Have a look:

*Rehabilitation of Offenders Act 1974*

http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1974/53


----------



## Octet (Jun 11, 2015)

Aimzy Lou said:


> Even if it does show up, depending on what the job is, it shouldn't have any impact on whether or not you get a job!
> 
> Have a look:
> 
> ...


 
That is true although I would feel more confident with a blank slate rather than this particular incident hanging over me.


----------



## RubyBlue (Jun 25, 2015)

I've recently had an enhanced dbs for my new job and it's clean - I had a few shoplifting offences when a teenager and the last one resulted in a 3 month youth offender institute - DC- sentence, this was 33 years ago - none of this shows up - it's all been wiped.  I was 19 at the time of my last offence.


----------

